# Which cigar has had the most flavors



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

So just wondering because since it was so nice today i went out back and enjoyed a great cigar.. I smoked the Oliva V torpedo. I had plenty of time to just sit and really enjoy it. Im not sure about you guys and gals but for the first time instead of drawing from the cigar twice like i usually do, and then of coarse retro, I only drew once and nice and slow through out the entire cigar. I have never tasted that many different flavors before. Was just wondering about the rest of you. Do you never draw twice or just sometimes and does that help with the flavor of the cigar, to get to the point which cigar have you smoked that has had the most different flavors through out the cigar. I will be making some notes because I am going to order which ever has the most hits. Thanks Dallas.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

On the non-Cuban side it would definitely be the Tatuaje Cojuno '03. Probably one of the most complex cigars I have ever smoked. After that it would be almost any cigar from the Davidoff line-up. What they lack in power they more than make up for in refined and complex flavors.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Habanolover said:


> On the non-Cuban side it would definitely be the Tatuaje Cojuno '03. Probably one of the most complex cigars I have ever smoked. After that it would be almost any cigar from the Davidoff line-up. What they lack in power they more than make up for in refined and complex flavors.


Thanks bro ive have never tried either of them. will definitely check them out. Now would you say the reason I got more out of this cigar is because i drew from it slower than other cigars i have smoked making heat up to much?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Dallas, that could very well be the reason you enjoyed it more. Smoking slower = better all around smoke. I will usually take a small draw and then take my normal one. If the cigar is drawing perfect then I will only take one draw. I usually wait anywhere from 1 to 1 1/2 minutes between draws.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Probably Ashton VSG for me, but I only tried one. LFD Ligero Oscuro is a very complex, full bodied cigar, but if you're looking for a smooth smoke, this isn't the place to go, in fact I would describe its texture as "gritty."


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

That's 11 flavors, my friend.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

iMarc said:


> That's 11 flavors, my friend.


 WOW thats a lot of different flavors. lol


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodkat said:


> Probably Ashton VSG for me, but I only tried one. LFD Ligero Oscuro is a very complex, full bodied cigar, but if you're looking for a smooth smoke, this isn't the place to go, in fact I would describe its texture as "gritty."


 You know I tried an Ashton 8-9-8 for the first time the other day and really liked it. Full of flavor tasted great. Bought it from the local and i think i paid about 10 or 11$. I liked it just not the price. Very good. Maybe a 5er if i can find a deal.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

iMarc said:


> That's 11 flavors, my friend.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I have only had one davidoff but I would have to agree that it was very smooth and full of flavors


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

SOUR APPLE!

Man I remember smoking that trash. I always got Philly sweets and Philly bananas.

As for the topic. I usually do 3 draws. 1 quick draw to re-light, a medium draw to bring smoke through, and a full draw to really taste the cigar. The last draw is slower and deeper. Just a habit. Also once in a while I blow through the cigar to clear it out. Just a habit I guess.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

iMarc said:


> That's 11 flavors, my friend.


Add CAO Flavours and Heaven and you have a real medley.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

As far as complexity is concerned I'd say the Leon Jimenes Don Fernando is up there ... as far as flavor is concerned, for me and my personal taste preference, hands down, it's the Litto Gomez Small Batch 3!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would have to say that it is the Guten Cala...though I have never had one I have read LOTS of reviews...some of the flavors include, grass, hay, seaweed and MANY other desirable ingredients,:brick:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Habanolover said:


> On the non-Cuban side it would definitely be the Tatuaje Cojuno '03. Probably one of the most complex cigars I have ever smoked. After that it would be almost any cigar from the Davidoff line-up. What they lack in power they more than make up for in refined and complex flavors.


I had the perfecto that I didn't appreciate much at the time.

So if you were going to choose 1 stick of the Davidoff line to represent um!....What would you recommend?? :smile:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

TylerDurden said:


> SOUR APPLE!
> 
> Man I remember smoking that trash. I always got Philly sweets and Philly bananas.
> 
> As for the topic. I usually do 3 draws. 1 quick draw to re-light, a medium draw to bring smoke through, and a full draw to really taste the cigar. The last draw is slower and deeper. Just a habit. Also once in a while I blow through the cigar to clear it out. Just a habit I guess.


 Thanks Tyler i think sometimes im over heating the cigar. Maybe not giving it enough rest in between. I do every once in a while blow back through the cigar also. But you know on the Ashton i smoked (my only one ever) that was really the first time I had a subtle hint of choclate. And i drew very slow also. Great cigar I thought.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> I had the perfecto that I didn't appreciate much at the time.
> 
> So if you were going to choose 1 stick of the Davidoff line to represent um!....What would you recommend?? :smile:


 + 1 what he asked.


----------

